# Tender Marker Lights



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am getting my AF 282, 283, 290, 303 and other engines ready for our yearly show. In checking them I noticed two holes at the back of the tenders that look like "holders" for marker lights. I am at a loss as to where to look for part #'s for these...or how they are labeled. Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Two 3mm Led's connected cathode to anode with a 1k resistor.
I just cleaned up a brass Union Pacific Caboose wired that way. it had a marker light fitted with a 3mm Led.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks T-man, but I was looking for a plastic mount to put red/green jewels in...not doing direct lighting..


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> Thanks T-man, but I was looking for a plastic mount to put red/green jewels in...not doing direct lighting..


daveh219: Never seen those plastic mounts available alone. My A/F books do not show a part no. for them. It was part of the tender from A/F and was not available through the parts department AFAIK. Keep an eye on EBay as whole tenders(in bad shape) come up all the time for sale. Larry


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Larry...will keep checking...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I searched for a hollow marker to light up. The caboose was from Sunset Models. Then I found Prcision Scale Co.. They stock marker lamps perhaps they have what you want. Sunset had no part listings. I recently worked on this caboose so that is why I am chimming in while the memory is fresh.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, do you mean your looking for something like these, but don't light?
Are they S or O gauge?


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Check Port Lines - Part No. PA9585 (ID: 1129) MARKER LAMP (cast) for pilots and tenders.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Big Ed...and others...that is exactly what I'm looking for in S-scale. Your picture shows the holes I am referring to...but not against mounting to rear of tender...

Phmo...I will check Portlines. Started to last night but got dizzy trying to see...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Big Ed...and others...that is exactly what I'm looking for in S-scale. Your picture shows the holes I am referring to...but not against mounting to rear of tender...

Phmo...I will check Portlines. Started to last night but got dizzy trying to see...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

FOUND 'EM, LIKED 'EM, BOUGHT 'EM. Thanks to all who helped...

GREAT FORUM...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

daveh219 said:


> FOUND 'EM, LIKED 'EM, BOUGHT 'EM. Thanks to all who helped...
> 
> GREAT FORUM...



Did you find them on portlines site?
I found them this morning, but couldn't figure out how to see what they looked like.
Did you see what they looked like somehow?

Are they S or O? :dunno:
Just wondering, I have no Flyers.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Big Ed...no, no picture but from the description it sounded like what I want. If not, I think I can "modify" them to fit. I did get them from Portlines and will post a pic /pics


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will guess they are S then? 
Or I will have to go and search.:dunno:

One reason I ask is that there were other options depending on the scale.
Lionel makes these for tenders,









I have seen brass markers too, I have also seen them for sale in brass that light, but you don't want lighted markers I know.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe RFG sells them, in brass, on ebay. Check his site.


----------



## elmer stange (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you get the marker lights and install them? Any photos? I am curious as to what they look like. 
Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

In all honesty, I don't believe Gilbert put anything in those holes originally. Some engines may have had them, but not all. If you wish to remain authentic, you should check which ones have them first.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

None of my steamers have boiler face or tender jewels. They are, however, painted the appropriate color.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the green and red jewels on the PRR Pacifics but not on any others. There are some places for them on my 334DC Northern, but those are painted green on the front boiler and I was told that was standard Gilbert production for the Northerns. Can only tell you what I was told....


----------

